# Anyone fancy meeting in the marriot hotel for a drink?



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Me and the mrs are going up to peterbourgh on sat and having a afternoon in the pool etc and then dinner. Just wondered if anyone else staying at the marriot hotel fancied meeting for a drink and chat on the sat night??:wave:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

We are staying not sure what we are doing yet as we plan on making a full weekend of it, but may pop down to the bar. 

We will see.


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Me and my friend are staying there aswell ....chances are we will end up at the bar


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

me and the mrs are going down earlyish, have a splash in the pool and Gym session. Its not a bad hotel apart from expensive food so i went pub down the road last year.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as there's none of that car keys in the bowl caper


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> As long as there's none of that car keys in the bowl caper


Very much lol!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

204driver said:


> Me and the mrs are going up to peterbourgh on sat and having a afternoon in the pool etc and then dinner. Just wondered if anyone else staying at the marriot hotel fancied meeting for a drink and chat on the sat night??:wave:


Paul - it looks like you are arranging some sort of swingers party ha ha!!


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Never done this kind of thing before but me and the gf will throw our keys into the bowl.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Saying that, i wouldn't mind getting natalie's key's (joke nat).. Not!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: you northern lot. Personally, I wouldn't go out come night fall in Peterborough, aka Pete-Bog-Horror


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> Paul - it looks like you are arranging some sort of swingers party ha ha!!


Got 5 cars at home at the moment so ill take all the keys to increase my chances!!!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

dubstyle said:


> me and the mrs are going down earlyish, have a splash in the pool and Gym session. Its not a bad hotel apart from expensive food so i went pub down the road last year.


Exactly what we are doing! I was only allowed to go if I booked a hotel as its a few days after my wife's 30th birthday!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow so Waxstock is not all about detailing ,:lol: you guys and girls have a great time , so 5 sets of key's your chances are increasing


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> As long as there's none of that car keys in the bowl caper


Damm i just ordered a Ferrari Keyring :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

204driver said:


> Me and the mrs are going up to peterbourgh on sat and having a afternoon in the pool etc and then dinner. Just wondered if anyone else staying at the marriot hotel fancied meeting for a drink and chat on the sat night??:wave:


Me and the other half are staying at the marriot too.

pm me your details, I take it we're all meeting up Sat evening then?

DAx


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the bar will b busy as hell


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

We are there from Friday to Monday

thomas


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in the holiday inn express but will wonder over if everyone is meeting there for a beer


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

If anyone wants to pm me there mobile numbers I can always send a group text of "be in the bar from this time" to anyone that wants to meet up?!:thumb:

Paul.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

me and mate from hemel Hempstead staying in the marriot on Saturday, be either there or the harvester over the road for drinks.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

I was thinking of the Harvester to as I will need my Tea on Saturday evening and Sunday evening


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

The Lord of Darkness and Myself will be in the bar at some point.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

We will be pooping in at about 8pm, not staying there but will get down to see people.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

mattthomas said:


> I'm in the holiday inn express but will wonder over if everyone is meeting there for a beer


Am staying there too Matt, will be in the bar at some point no doubt wearing my work shirt lol.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> We will be pooping in at about 8pm, not staying there but will get down to see people.


ummmmm - spelling mistake methinks 8)


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

theDodo said:


> ummmmm - spelling mistake methinks 8)


Hope so otherwise he's in the $h1t :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

leost said:


> I think the bar will b busy as hell


And the bedrooms


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Envy Valeting said:


> Am staying there too Matt, will be in the bar at some point no doubt wearing my work shirt lol.


Makes it easier to spot you when i wonder over to the bar trying to act like im not there by myself lol... ill be in early sat morning helping out so ill try and come over to your stand and introduce myself before the evening


----------

